
33C3: WORKS FOR ME – All Videos for Download - Pawka
http://cdn.media.ccc.de/congress/2016/h264-hd/
======
misotaur
Won`t they all be on youtube sooner or later?

[https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde/videos)

------
Pawka
One-liner to download torrent files:

    
    
      H=http://cdn.media.ccc.de/congress/2016/h264-hd/; curl $H | sed -rn 's/.*href="([^"]+)".*/\1.torrent/p' | xargs -i wget "$H{}

